# STAG arms lower receivers?



## arizonaguide (Nov 9, 2008)

Anybody have any experiance with STAG arms?

Was thinking this would be a good place to start:
http://www.stagarms.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_32&products_id=234
($195 with parts kit)
:cool:


----------



## CAL (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't have one....yet.  They are pretty decent from what I understand and I'm thinking of picking one up for my next build.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 9, 2008)

It's 7075 T6 aluminum, the best in the industry. Their specs are pretty true to Colt Manufacturing specs so just buy any of the carbine extensions and stocks and you won't have any problem.  Good stuff.


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 10, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> It's 7075 T6 aluminum, the best in the industry. Their specs are pretty true to Colt Manufacturing specs so just buy any of the carbine extensions and stocks and you won't have any problem.  Good stuff.




BushMasters have the same 7075 T6 aluminum. And a stripped lower is 200.00.


----------



## CAL (Nov 10, 2008)

08steeda said:


> BushMasters have the same 7075 T6 aluminum. And a stripped lower is 200.00.


Stag lowers (with the part kit installed) run around $195 or so.


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, I put a link above to the Lower (with parts kit) at $195.

And I was thinking about one of these http://www.pof-usa.com/upper/upperreceiver.htm for the topside.  (but not to get sidetracked from the other M4 build thread)


I kinda just wanted to also bring this to everyones attention with a seperate thread, because I think I'm gonna get the lower receiver ASAP (before Jan Inaugeration), and a hand full of Magazines.  (see link in OP...I've got an email in to STAG checking avail, and will post their answer for anyone else thinking along these lines!)

Here's a link back to the M4 Build thread.
https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15753


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 10, 2008)

FYI everyone...

STAG arms lower receivers are available, and are shipping about 4wks after purchase.  Laying my CCard on them today! ($195+a few magazines).
For what it's worth, and should have it well before the January Inaugeration.

You may now resume your regularly scheduled M4 build thread.:)
https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15753


----------

